# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çfarë jeni duke ngrënë?

## bombona

haj miq per te dyten her po e hapi un kete tem..
qa po hani tani miqt e mi??
me rrespekt bombona :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------


## rita.11

me pelqeu tema jote. Un po ha nje cope djath te bardhe se e kam fiksim.  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## bombona

te befte mir
un po ha nje karrote......

----------


## aMLe

*Bobo cna beni kshu me kete teme.
Kam gjith diten pa ngrene.Mos me hapni oreksin me sh!*

----------


## Mau_kiko

> *Bobo cna beni kshu me kete teme.
> Kam gjith diten pa ngrene.Mos me hapni oreksin me sh!*


hajd se po te qeras une me nje pjat me makarona  :ngerdheshje: 
si i ke qef, spageti apo lazanja??

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Po ha ca paracetomola,me iku kapaku i kokes vendit :S*

----------


## aMLe

> hajd se po te qeras une me nje pjat me makarona 
> si i ke qef, spageti apo lazanja??


*Po me kthen borxhin e kafes? 
Lazanja duaaaa!
Flm!*

----------


## tutankamon

> te befte mir
> un po ha nje karrote......


SI SHUM KARROTA HA TI BOMBONA ..

PO HA NJE HURMA !

----------


## Mau_kiko

> *Po me kthen borxhin e kafes? 
> Lazanja duaaaa!
> Flm!*


Jo jo, borxhin e kafes do ta kthej me nje vere te bardhe  :ngerdheshje: 
Lazanjat i kam per dhurat meqe sot spaske ngrene hic

 

Te Befte Mire !!! :Lulja3:

----------


## Izadora

Turli hengra sot, tani kafen e drekes.........

----------


## pranvera bica

Dreke Bonke hengra nje mish me mashurka tani pak kek me kafe...  po e pi me Izadoren...

----------


## prenceedi

nje cope lakror........

----------


## *suada*

Po ha geshtenja te pjekura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Posa piva nje caj kamommil !!!

----------


## aMLe

_Mmm..sh e shijshme Mau kiko!
Flm!_

----------


## aMLe

> *Po ha ca paracetomola,me iku kapaku i kokes vendit :S*


*E beri efektin paracetomoli?*

----------


## BaLLaKumi

po haji duhan  :xhoker:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Iu befshin mire ore miq !!

Une po pertyp camcakez !!!

----------


## albani1

Une po ha buke e djath e gjalp e qumesht

----------


## elsaa

> po haji duhan


qit paketen re dreq , je msu ngerqi me majt paketen ne xhep . hahhah 

se une qis birrat , apo do i got vere ?

----------

